# One Star Fairy



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have just written this little ode for our lovely one star fairy 

I'm the one star fairy
I'm as sneaky as hell
I like to cause upset
Can't you just tell?

I'm too much of a coward
To reply to your thread
So I resort to childish tactics
Coz I'm crazy in the head

I'm the one star fairy
I search through all the posts
To find the thread or poster
Who I detest the most.

I'm the one star fairy
I'm sad I know it's true
That I am just so envious
Of the popular poster you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

:lol: daft sod :lol: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I know who one of them is 

Its also the same person who went through my Youtube videos and gave a thumbsdown to all of them :lol:


Oooooo....turns out i have gotten to someone on this forum.

*beams with pride*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: daft sod :lol: xxxxxxxxx


Yep- that's me 

I'm sure Smudge will approve


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol love it

im sure our little friend with one star this to but we are on to you :tongue_smilie:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I know who one of them is
> 
> Its also the same person who went through my Youtube videos and gave a thumbsdown to all of them :lol:
> 
> ...


you know you are someone special when someone goes out their way to one star or thumbs down you.

i feel slightly envious now


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol love it
> 
> im sure our little friend with one start this to but we are on to you :tongue_smilie:


Some lovely person already gave it 5 * ( wasn't me)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> you know you are someone special when someone goes out their way to one star or thumbs down you.
> 
> i feel slightly envious now


Good or bad, attention is attention. Nice knowing you've gotten under someone skins so much that they resort to such pathetic antics.

Indifference ftw.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant Shirley! love it!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

whoever it is there a loser imo, kinda feel embarrassed for them lol.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> you know you are someone special when someone goes out their way to one star or thumbs down you.
> 
> i feel slightly envious now


they are jealous thats the problem ,,, they think they are clever when they are not


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Some lovely person already gave it 5 * ( wasn't me)


 xxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Some lovely person already gave it 5 * ( wasn't me)


wonder who it was lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> they are jealous thats the problem ,,, they think they are clever when they are not


oh but they are clever  they know how to click the rate the thread button  now thats a massive accomplishment in life


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> oh but they are clever  they know how to click the rate the thread button  now thats a massive accomplishment in life


LOL yeah they may need to go for a lie down now! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> xxxxxxx


I knew it was you coz your lovely xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL yeah they may need to go for a lie down now! :tongue_smilie:


lets help and shove them down :tongue_smilie:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> lets help and shove them down :tongue_smilie:


:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: Made me chuckle :thumbup:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I'm so confused but i liked the poem  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I know who one of them is
> 
> Its also the same person who went through my Youtube videos and gave a thumbsdown to all of them :lol:
> 
> ...


Do share Nonnie! wonder if it's the same one as I thought??
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Oooooo....turns out i have gotten to someone on this forum.
> 
> *beams with pride*


Only one! you have a fair bit of work to do to catch me up then!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Do share Nonnie! wonder if it's the same one as I thought??
> lol
> DT


we all want to know lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well that person is online now as we speak ... so come on little one ... come and show yourself :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> well that person is online now as we speak ... so come on little one ... come and show yourself :tongue_smilie:


How do you know they are online now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha good poem. 
Still dont get the point of the one star fairy! Seems....sad that someone has to resort to 1 starring threads to "upset" people instead of just sorting it out instead of hiding!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i think im always the last to know, i have no idea who people are talking about


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> How do you know they are online now?


well i maybe wrong as the post was started this morning, but the topic as only just come to top of the list now but they have been on today we know that much  lmao


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I have a few sneaking suspicions but im going home now so if we do find out will someone PLEASE PM ME!!! byeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Love it. The one star fairy visited my thread yesterday.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Love it. The one star fairy visited my thread yesterday.


your in the elite group now dan lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

danielled said:


> Love it. The one star fairy visited my thread yesterday.


Wow still?

The one star fairy hasnt visited one of my threads since they 1 starred Alaska's DNA CEA results.:glare:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> well i maybe wrong as the post was started this morning, but the topic as only just come to top of the list now but they have been on today we know that much  lmao


Well thats as clear as mud that is!  I cannot find anything in general chat on the first page that has one star! The lowest is a post of Dans with three stars


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Now a question to ponder.........


Will the one star fairy ( I reckon there is more than one) read my poem/thread?

Will they try and one star it  or will they press the like button as a smoke screen ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well thats as clear as mud that is!  I cannot find anything in general chat on the first page that has one star! The lowest is a post of Dans with three stars


it was dans , ive 5 starred it , thats why u cant see it ( sorry dt ) lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

JE NE COMPREHENDE:blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now a question to ponder.........
> 
> Will the one star fairy ( i reckon there is more than one) read my poem/thread?
> 
> Will the try and one star it  or will they press the like button as a smoke screen ?


I think there is more then one also! BUT originally I think there was only one - who WAS targeting certain members


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well thats as clear as mud that is!  I cannot find anything in general chat on the first page that has one star! The lowest is a post of Dans with three stars


They gave my Easter joke a one star but some lovely friends have upped it


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now a question to ponder.........
> 
> Will the one star fairy ( i reckon there is more than one) read my poem/thread?
> 
> Will the try and one star it  or will they press the like button as a smoke screen ?


its all getting a bit confusing for me. if people like it they should press the like and if not just stay away from the thread

(yep i am that simple :lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now a question to ponder.........
> 
> Will the one star fairy ( I reckon there is more than one) read my poem/thread?
> 
> Will they try and one star it  or will they press the like button as a smoke screen ?


Do you mean more than 1 as in a group of people pre-planning it together? Or more than 1 as in 1 person started it and others have jumped on the band wagon?

I think they might read it but not post or like...and just linger. :glare:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> it was dans , ive 5 starred it , thats why u cant see it ( sorry dt ) lol


OK! I shall go and five star it also then!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think there is more then one also! BUT originally I think there was only one - who WAS targeting certain members


i also think there is more than one, its just knowing who any of them are


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I have just written this little ode for our lovely one star fairy
> 
> I'm the one star fairy
> I'm as sneaky as hell
> ...


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Do you mean more than 1 as in a group of people pre-planning it together? Or more than 1 as in 1 person started it and others have jumped on the band wagon?
> 
> I think they might read it but not post or like...and just linger. :glare:


:lol: It's not a government conspiracy :lol: xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: It's not a government conspiracy :lol: xxxx


No but him/her/they target certain members so surely its planned if its a group of people doing it?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Do you mean more than 1 as in a group of people pre-planning it together? Or more than 1 as in 1 person started it and others have jumped on the band wagon?
> 
> I think they might read it but not post or like...and just linger. :glare:


I think there is more than one- one star fairy.

But whoever has been one starring threads lately- will they read this and one star it or will they press like so that people think it's not them that's the one star fairy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> No but him/her/they target certain members so surely its planned if its a group of people doing it?


Mine were all one starred a bit back! but couldn't care less! whatever rocks their boats!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I think there is more than one- one star fairy.
> 
> But whoever has been one starring threads lately- will they read this and one star it or will they press like so that people think it's not them that's the one star fairy.


oh im sure they will do it here,and they will never admit to doing it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: It's not a government conspiracy :lol: xxxx


of course it isnt  you need intelligence for that


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Mine were all one starred a bit back! but couldn't care less! whatever rocks their boats!


its very childish but it wont stop me from posting anyway


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> No but him/her/they target certain members so surely its planned if its a group of people doing it?


Bloody bunch of fairies :crazy:

They need their wings clipping


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Thing is they clearly dont realize that 1 star is better than no stars.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

51 replies and 52 views!!!!!


ohhhhhh do ya reckon our fairy has been snooping 


must be going mad!!!! swore it said 52 views now its 331????


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Great poem. Thing is I still don't get the need for the star ratings. It gets abused both ways and has no relevance to thread content anymore it's based entirely on OP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Well omeone has not voted the thread 5 stars - our of five votes it says 4.8


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wonder if they one star there own thread too so they look like there a victim Ahhh dont get me all para :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

oh yes no doubt about that


*waves *


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Wonder if they one star there own thread too so they look like there a victim Ahhh dont get me all para :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: good one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> your in the elite group now dan lol


Been in the elite club for a few months. 


shetlandlover said:


> Wow still?
> 
> The one star fairy hasnt visited one of my threads since they 1 starred Alaska's DNA CEA results.:glare:


Yes still don't know why. I have my suspicions.


DoubleTrouble said:


> Well thats as clear as mud that is!  I cannot find anything in general chat on the first page that has one star! The lowest is a post of Dans with three stars


don't say they have visited me again today.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Wonder if they one star there own thread too so they look like there a victim Ahhh dont get me all para :lol:


In that case it narrows it down to about 5 people going on threads with stars of 3 or less on the first 10 pages of chat


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Wonder if they one star there own thread too so they look like there a victim Ahhh dont get me all para :lol:


And then play the victem


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

EVERYONE shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the All powerful All amazing one star fairy is about to speak 



oh never mind it was just dribble :


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

6 votes and 4.386 average so im guessing they have been on here to lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

One thing to say to our one star fairy/fairies.

If you don't like what we post then read something else or at least be brave enough to comment.

See attached photo


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> One thing to say to our one star fairy/fairies.
> 
> If you don't like what we post then read something else or at least be brave enough to comment.
> 
> See attached photo


I love that picture :lol: how cute is that


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> 6 votes and 4.386 average so im guessing they have been on here to lol


So since I checked there has been another member down vote it then! It were 4.8 from 5 when I looked


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Who has been giving all the threads on GC stars now!!

It's flooded with stars

Cheeky


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

How can you check what the rating is? xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> How can you check what the rating is? xxxx


hover over the stars  was 4.88 when i just checked  xxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So since I checked there has been another member down vote it then! It were 4.8 from 5 when I looked


Well suppose they have an image to keep up

I did this for fun!!! just as my Easter joke was for fun 

Seriously one star fanatics get some fun into your lives and stop being so sour


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> hover over the stars  was 4.88 when i just checked  xxxxx


My hover failed  :lol:

xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> My hover failed  :lol:
> 
> xxxx


its just under where you can go to a diff page  xxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Well one of you could have repped me for my lovely poem 


Honestly here I am day in day out posting funnies to keep you lot entertained and am I appreciated???

Flounces off in a huff 

Then again 

Only joking


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Guess it could be anyone of us....who knows?

Could be me!

Silent but violent one star fairy queen!

YouTube - Toyah - It&#39;s A Mystery


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its 4.90 now

I KNOW who the 5 star first fairy was who started it all off  

but 1 star fairy, just plain sad! got feel sorry for them really!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I am now totally paranoid about having read the thread without commenting on it, and feeling the need to point out that I've only just realised you can rate threads......


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I know who it is!!!!


Yep I have found out the identity of at least one of our one star fairies 

If you want to see- have a nosey at pic below:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't realise this was still going on.. 

Some people just can't help but be sad....  Saddo's!!!!

Oh and if you remember last time I brought it up.. apprently we can't get rid of it..


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I know who it is!!!!
> 
> Yep I have found out the identity of at least one of our one star fairies
> 
> If you want to see- have a nosey at pic below:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

It is 4.9 now from 9 votes


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

4.92 and 13 votes


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> 4.92 and 13 votes


Just added mine! now 14 votes 4.93!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Those fairies need to watch they don't fall on their wands. Ouch 


or get swatted


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tee he he cockerpoo lover 
you've got me all paranoid, because I liked your poem but now you might think i am a one star cover upper fairy when infact im just a fivestar lover upper fairy :blink:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> tee he he cockerpoo lover
> you've got me all paranoid, because I liked your poem but now you might think i am a one star cover upper fairy when infact im just a fivestar lover upper fairy :blink:


No your too nice to be a 1* fairy :001_smile:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I didn't realise this was still going on..
> 
> Some people just can't help but be sad....  Saddo's!!!!
> 
> Oh and if you remember last time I brought it up.. apprently we can't get rid of it..


i went on to the forums support forum and yep there is a option in admin control to turn it off


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I didn't realise this was still going on..
> 
> Some people just can't help but be sad....  Saddo's!!!!
> 
> Oh and if you remember last time I brought it up.. apprently we can't get rid of it..


Yep they are still going after me yet again and a few others I know are having their threads one starred.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never rated a thread since I have been on the forums - but I do wonder how many more 'one star fairy' threads I am going to see?

By keep on doing threads you are highlighting this - why cant you just ignore it?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

The poem was just a bit of fun  but true 

I post funnies every day normally and it's just my SOH.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Well this has been going on for nearly 2 years now (can you believe it )

I know who the original One Star Fairy was  but i think we have "copycat One starrers" on our hands now :blink:.

It's just attention seeking like children 

Was it Oscar Wilde who said There is only one thing worse than being talked about and that is NOT being talked about 

I wear my one star badge with pride, it means you are part of the elite Petforumers, i would much rather be the starred than the starree


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i went on to the forums support forum and yep there is a option in admin control to turn it off


PF has a support forum?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> PF has a support forum?


no where this board is made from have got one


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Well this has been going on for nearly 2 years now (can you believe it )
> 
> I know who the original One Star Fairy was  but i think we have "copycat One starrers" on our hands now :blink:.
> 
> ...


Yep! we know who the ORIGINAL one star fairy was don't we rainybows! You could say she taught me ALL I know


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Is the Original one still here? and are they still doing it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> no where this board is made from have got one


Oh right nice. I have a great idea to stop this.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im so glad i dont rep threads id be so worried it was me :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

One star fairy 

But cute poem


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Is the Original one still here? and are they still doing it?


Not under an original username i dont think but yes i still think the same person (with a couple of new groupies added along the way) still 1 stars mine  That person is no longer an "active" member.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

I cannot begin to say how absolutely childish the 1 star fairy is, they need to really go out there and get a life as upsetting so many people on here is really sad. 

To those that are being affected, please do not show them that you are bothered as it will just make them do it even more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I cannot begin to say how absolutely childish the 1 star fairy is, they need to really go out there and get a life as upsetting so many people on here is really sad.
> 
> To those that are being affected, please do not show them that you are bothered as it will just make them do it even more.


Judging by a message I got on fb think they already failed to drive me away though I went AWOL but I came back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

danielled said:


> Judging by a message I got on fb think they already failed to drive me away though I went AWOL but I came back.


do not let them drive you away hun, you are very valued on this forum xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> do not let them drive you away hun, you are very valued on this forum xx


Seconded xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> do not let them drive you away hun, you are very valued on this forum xx


Think I was only gone a day if that lol.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It's hard to work it out though because its so random, lots of established members all from different "groups" all seemingly having upset the same person or persons :blink: 

Maybe we need Miss Marple


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You're not going anywhere. I'll come and fetch you back and lock you in


You do realise that sounds slightly sinister don't you?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Have not voted on this thread.Not quite sure what way to go - 1 or 5 or maybe in the middle and go for a 2 or 3?

I am open to bribes?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You're not going anywhere. I'll come and fetch you back and lock you in


Lol won't be able to escape with you here lol. I can't even fall asleep without my name being on the whose online list all night let alone escape pf lol.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What sad little persons the one star fairies are.. :lol: 

Well you have your fun and games.. And just remember there are plenty of people having a good giggle at your expense.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> What sad little persons the one star fairies are.. :lol:
> 
> Well you have your fun and games.. And just remember there are plenty of people having a good giggle at your expense.. :lol:


I know sad people eh. Hmmm goes to check facebook account.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought getting a star was good, now I have read this thread I understand my census form thread wasnt as popular as I thought. Oh well!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Whoever it is must feel important to have 10 pages written about them.


Exactly, you are all unwittingly stroking their ego by posting all this 

Best to ignore, is my advice.

Though taking away functions on a forum, makes for a very dull forum. Don't take the toys away just for the sake of a few people.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i also think there is more than one, its just knowing who any of them are


I have read some of your posts here and there, and you seem very serious. Its a FORUM and some virtual stars, lighten up, people can just log off. You have the air of a mod about you, but aren't lol! The stars are there to use, and I guess people ARE using them, SO WHAT?

Opppsss sound a bit harsh, but I know what I mean!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I have read some of your posts here and there, and you seem very serious. Its a FORUM and some virtual stars, lighten up, people can just log off. You have the air of a mod about you, but aren't lol! The stars are there to use, and I guess people ARE using them, SO WHAT?
> 
> Opppsss sound a bit harsh, but I know what I mean!


and u are lol never seen u before


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> and u are lol never seen u before


I am sleepyhollow, of the census forum thread!  Some of you didn't like it, ha!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> I have read some of your posts here and there, and you seem very serious. Its a FORUM and some virtual stars, lighten up, people can just log off. You have the air of a mod about you, but aren't lol! The stars are there to use, and I guess people ARE using them, SO WHAT?
> 
> Opppsss sound a bit harsh, but I know what I mean!


What you have to remember is that it affects people's confidence and yes they are only stars but it DOES affect people as they feel like they are not wanted or welcome on the forum, so it is not as easy as "lighten up" as you put it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am sleepyhollow, of the census forum thread!  Some of you didn't like it, ha!


and why u having a pop at me ..u may aswell have a pop at everyone else on this thread


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> What you have to remember is that it affects people's confidence and yes they are only stars but it DOES affect people as they feel like they are not wanted or welcome on the forum, so it is not as easy as "lighten up" as you put it.


maybe this is the one star fairy in disguise kath lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> What you have to remember is that it affects people's confidence and yes they are only stars but it DOES affect people as they feel like they are not wanted or welcome on the forum, so it is not as easy as "lighten up" as you put it.


Well said.

Don't make me go into detail about a few months back. It does upset some of us.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> maybe this is the one star fairy in disguise kath lmao


And do you read alot of conspiracy theory books? lol 

I am a mod elsewhere, as I have mentioned before so have an insight into these matters, thats all.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> and why u having a pop at me ..u may aswell have a pop at everyone else on this thread


I quoted you because yours was the last post, simple. And you seemed a bit too passionate about VIRTUAL STARS.

There you go again! lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> And do you read alot of conspiracy theory books? lol
> 
> I am a mod elsewhere, as I have mentioned before so have an insight into these matters, thats all.


and whats that gt to do with me u being a mod somewhere else ,, u aint one on here lol

i have also run forums so i do know how to work them... and its bullying when it gets done to every single post thats made by certain members

that other post u were on about, the censers one ,, i havent even posted on it so i dont know who u r


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I did the poem as a bit of fun but thought the poem did represent how a lot of us feel.

Yes it is only a forum and why get bothered by it??

Well that's because we are all different and what affects one won't another.

Yes posters can rate threads and it's up to personal opinion, but this can be abused.

Getting a one star rating on one of your threads you may just shrug it off and think so what??? but there are some that have been targeted and it happens on more than one occasion.

Which in a lot of respects is bullying albeit in a non- confrontational format.

Personally I'd rather do away with the stars.

Much better to give positive reinforcements by using the REP button and LIKE button, than give a thread one star rating which is negative and does nothing but either make a person feel under valued as a poster or in some instances probably not bother coming back on here.

If you don't agree with a thread then either leave a comment and discuss like adults or just don't read the thread.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I quoted you because yours was the last post, simple. And you seemed a bit too passionate about VIRTUAL STARS.
> 
> There you go again! lol


just give up will you, your just starting to stir up trouble imo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is this pathetic person/people still around? They went after me ages go. But isn't this thread just giving them attention and trolls live off attention


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Is this pathetic person/people still around? They went after me ages go. But isn't this thread just giving them attention and trolls live off attention


Still going after me lol.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> There is a way to beat the 1 star fairy


Come on then lets hear it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> There is a way to beat the 1 star fairy


ignore


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

hawksport said:


> There is a way to beat the 1 star fairy


I have a great idea. Do away with the stars lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> ignore


Or even better do away with the rateing feature lol.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have a great idea. Do away with the stars lol.


i couldnt agree with you more


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have a great idea. Do away with the stars lol.


no you just ignore the sad ******

they are sitting here today with a grin from ear to ear..because they are getting attention/reaction....if thats all they get a kick out of well?????


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> When you start a thread one star it yourself. Fairy can't do anything then


he he...i like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i couldnt agree with you more


I would be more than happy to say goodbye to the rateing feature


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

*Gasp*... I always suspected fairies were evil! 

Nice poem. I give it five stars.  (Metaphorical ones.)


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> When you start a thread one star it yourself. Fairy can't do anything then


Can't you mods do something like arrange it so that if anyone clicks onto one star button they get an electric shock 

or suddenly the forum all lights up with flashing lights and the person who clicked onto one star is wait for it....... identified


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I would be more than happy to say goodbye to the rateing feature


same here dan , i just keep posting more sod them


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I last posted about 7 hours ago and have only just managed to get back on and STILL no answers!!! what u all been doing!:blink:  I wish we could think of a "one star fairy booby trap"!!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

all 3 of us have just posted at same time


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> all 3 of us have just posted at same time


ooerrrrr! how spooky!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> ooerrrrr! how spooky!!!


maybe we were sprinkled with fairy dust lol :dita:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> maybe we were sprinkled with fairy dust lol :dita:


Yeah! maybe now we will have magic powers and be able to see who it is!!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah! maybe now we will have magic powers and be able to see who it is!!!


Did you not see that I already identified them? I posted a picture on here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Did you not see that I already identified them? I posted a picture on here


I saw the Troll yeah! but we need names LOL


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i hate the fact that now it means if anyone genuinely down stars a thread they're gonna get labelled as a OSF too now


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Did you not see that I already identified them? I posted a picture on here


I THINK I know who the one star fairy is!  but ala I have no proof! just a hunch - which I shall keep to myself  Doesn't take a lot of working out really though!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I THINK I know who the one star fairy is!  but ala I have no proof! just a hunch - which I shall keep to myself  Doesn't take a lot of working out really though!


Come on then DT spill the beans!! u cannot dangle like that:nono:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I THINK I know who the one star fairy is!  but ala I have no proof! just a hunch - which I shall keep to myself  Doesn't take a lot of working out really though!


Think there is more than one though coz they are inbreeding


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

metame said:


> i hate the fact that now it means if anyone genuinely down stars a thread they're gonna get labelled as a OSF too now


It is a forum feature that Admin has enabled for people to use...Its not illegal 

This forum has thousands of members, logically there will be hundreds that use the star feature, not just one person 

Its like this forum is creating a BOGGIEMAN! Highly entertaining to watch! The boggiemen will be beating themselves off to this thread, if you truely dislike their behaviour, don't breath life into them by going on about it. Simple really.

But hey, I am gonna start giving out stars instead of likes, so you are all fore warned  Its legal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Think there is more than one though coz they are inbreeding


Yep! I think you are right - there is more then one! but think I have the main culprit for 'a certain persons' posts being downrated!
But alas - my lips are sealed!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got to the point with it.. I dont give a toss who they are.. there pathetic.. just glad I can come on here with a clear conscience.

And yeah the way forward one star them yourselves.. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I re name the one star fairy tooooo

One Star Troll!​


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I think you are right - there is more then one! but think I have the main culprit for 'a certain persons' posts being downrated!
> But alas - my lips are sealed!!


Well if lips are sealed it aint worth stating you know.. 

Cause at the end of the day .. If you do know and you announced it.. They would prob deny it anyways..


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> It is a forum feature that Admin has enabled for people to use...Its not illegal
> 
> This forum has thousands of members, logically there will be hundreds that use the star feature, not just one person
> 
> ...


1 stars i bet :


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

You know what swear word has the word star in it 

Oh naughty me


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well if lips are sealed it aint worth stating you know..
> 
> Cause at the end of the day .. If you do know and you announced it.. They would prob deny it anyways..


A bit like a Jeremy Kyle lie detector test, if caught lying-deny, deny, deny.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> 1 stars i bet :


i dont get why you're technically accusing someone of being a OSF just because they're new and dare to have input on this thread!
and you say the OSF needs to grow up?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well if lips are sealed it aint worth stating you know..
> 
> Cause at the end of the day .. If you do know and you announced it.. They would prob deny it anyways..


Yep! but they know that I know! ain't that right one star fairy
It were all about 'timing' and yep!! I could be wrong - hence the reason I aint said!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont get why you're technically accusing someone of being a OSF just because they're new and dare to have input on this thread!
> and you say the OSF needs to grow up?


i also think that they are not new either

and me grow up ... theres a lot worse on here than me !!! i was actually having a laugh at that one:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! but they know that I know! ain't that right one star fairy
> It were all about 'timing' and yep!! I could be wrong - hence the reason I aint said!


I have my suspicions too but like you I'm saying nothing.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i also think that they are not new either
> 
> and me grow up ... theres a lot worse on here than me !!! i was actually having a laugh at that one:


there are loads of newbies who have been accused of not actually being new!
and while its true with some it's not with all!

there are billions of people in the world and not everyones character/personality/way of posting is going to be completely completely different.

that would be like saying two posters each with a dog of a similar breed/colour with the same name was the same person!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> there are loads of newbies who have been accused of not actually being new!
> and while its true with some it's not with all!
> 
> there are billions of people in the world and not everyones character/personality/way of posting is going to be completely completely different.
> ...


so your saying im accusing every new member that they are doing it ... sorry,,, got better things to do


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont get why you're technically accusing someone of being a OSF just because they're new and dare to have input on this thread!
> and you say the OSF needs to grow up?


Exactly! Thanks metame! I thought I was trying to talk some sense


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

metame said:


> there are loads of newbies who have been accused of not actually being new!
> and while its true with some it's not with all!
> 
> there are billions of people in the world and not everyones character/personality/way of posting is going to be completely completely different.
> ...


I dont think Dawn is accusing every new member hun tbo the thread was started in a jokey way really


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i also think that they are not new either
> 
> and me grow up ... theres a lot worse on here than me !!! i was actually having a laugh at that one:


Please stick your neck back in! Because I dared challenge one of your posts, you have effectively put a target on my back? 

I have been on forums for many years, I may be new to this forum but doesnt mean I dont know what goes on, on forums 

I will end it there cos you seem a very bitter poster, compared to everyone else, who are just joking around and having a bit of banter about it all.

Life is long and hard, and getting bent out of shape about a few stars is unbelieveable, that was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

everyone should just back of each other , like people keep saying its a forum at the end of the day and not everyones going to agree or disagree with each other and its just going to keep getting dragged on and on


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Peeps come on now..... I can't believe you are arguing like this.... *

This thread is about a poem and it was a corker.. it wasn't about us nit picking at each other the way it is going.. You know what has happened to the majority of the star threads.. they vanish like fairy dust.. Lets calm it..

Thank you x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Please stick your neck back in! Because I dared challenge one of your posts, you have effectively put a target on my back?
> 
> I have been on forums for many years, I may be new to this forum but doesnt mean I dont know what goes on, on forums
> 
> ...


god u really have got it in for me havent you : : : : :


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

A married couple, both 60 years old, were celebrating their 35th anniversary. During their party, a fairy appeared to congratulate them and grant them each one wish. The wife wanted to travel around the world. The fairy waved her wand and POOF-the wife had tickets in her hand for a world cruise.
Next, the fairy asked the husband what he wanted. He said, "I wish I had a wife 30 years younger than me." So the fairy picked up her wand and POOF - the husband was 90.



An old lady sits on her front porch, rocking away the last days of her long life, when all of a sudden, a fairy godmother appears and informs her that she will be granted three wishes.
"Well, now," says the old lady, "I guess I would like to be really rich."
*** POOF *** Her rocking chair turns to solid gold.
"And, gee, I guess I wouldn't mind being a young, beautiful princess."
*** POOF *** She turns into a beautiful young woman.
"Your third wish?" asks the fairy godmother. Just then the old woman's cat wanders across the porch in front of them. "Ooh - can you change him into a handsome prince?" she asks.
*** POOF ***
There before her stands a young man more handsome than anyone could possibly imagine. She stares at him, smitten. With a smile that makes her knees weak, he saunters across the porch and whispers in her ear, "Bet you're sorry you had me neutered."


Just to lighten the mood - fairy jokes


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> so your saying im accusing every new member that they are doing it ... sorry,,, got better things to do


if you have better things to do and you say you're ignoring it then... WHY MAKE SUCH A BIG ISSUE ABOUT IT?????

FFS it's the same people going on and on and on about the same thing and has it done ANYTHING to deter the OSF from one-starring threads?! NO!
will it ever?

NO!

if you've asked for it to be taken off multiple times and it hasnt been do you think it will be?

NO!

i only hope it makes you feel ever so slightly better bringing it up time after time after time again

maybe mark is some sadistic bastard and HE'S the one star fairy and likes downing peoples threads to annoy them?!

maybe it's one of you lot who keep going on about it just so you have SOMETHING to moan about?!

maybe it's YOU and the reason you keep bringing it up is to deter people AWAY from you?!

maybe its someone who thinks people are 5*ing their own threads and wants to bring them down a peg or two?!

hell, maybe it's even me!

people got fed up with the 'i dont like the like button; threads and that was being abused by people following people around and liking every post just to annoy them. they still DO it but have people stopped asking thread about it? YES!!!! why? BECAUSE IT ANNOYS PEOPLE

ok, so yes it is annoying that you keep getting one starred, but you know what? EVERY TIME YOU DO YOUR LITTLE CLIQUE COME ALONG AND 5 * IT ANYWAY SO WHAT THE **** DOES IT MATTER?! hardly any other threads get starred anyway. one star makes it stick out, not _not_ be seen!

if it makes you feel better go and one star every other ******s thread!

SHUT THE **** UP ABOUT IT!

and while im on a role and probably looking at a warning for saying what most other people are thinking can annoying people stop liking every single one of my ******* threads because im sick of deleting them!

and other people stop repeating what everyone else has said, stop jumping on the ******* bandwagone every ******* time. stop posting a million threads yourself about the same ******* thing!

ok, thats me done, i dont give a **** if i get a warning or a suspension or a ban or what the **** ever, it needed to be said because you're not ******* listening to anybody else!

and i doubt you'd listen to me, you're too busy sniffing your own ******* arse.

yes, your **** stinks like every body elses!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

COCKERPOO LOVER

i apologise for my above post on your thread and im sorry people have dragged it down into the same debate AGAIN

i KNOW your poem was meant to be lighthearted and i like it 

so sorry about the road the thread is now taking


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> if you have better things to do and you say you're ignoring it then... WHY MAKE SUCH A BIG ISSUE ABOUT IT?????
> 
> FFS it's the same people going on and on and on about the same thing and has it done ANYTHING to deter the OSF from one-starring threads?! NO!
> will it ever?
> ...


chill ............


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

right..... whats everyone doing tomorrow?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> god u really have got it in for me havent you : : : : :


Stop playing the victim....you came after me because I dared try and talk a bit of sense on this thread. There is no boggieman, there are hundreds of members with access to stars, think about it!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

metame said:


> if you have better things to do and you say you're ignoring it then... WHY MAKE SUCH A BIG ISSUE ABOUT IT?????
> 
> FFS it's the same people going on and on and on about the same thing and has it done ANYTHING to deter the OSF from one-starring threads?! NO!
> will it ever?
> ...


Well I clicked on Like just to prove a point u dont like it just like Dawn does not like having her threads constantly one starred - I have seen you throw your teddy out the pram on many occasions hun and tbo I think u have slighly over reacted here and you need to take a chill pill  x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

metame said:


> COCKERPOO LOVER
> 
> i apologise for my above post on your thread and im sorry people have dragged it down into the same debate AGAIN
> 
> ...


Thanks for that hun :001_smile:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> chill ............


says you!

i bet you didnt even read the whole ******* post but thought 'oh no poor me its not pitying me, i dont want to read it, i dont care, it doesnt help me wallow in my own self pity'


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> right..... whats everyone doing tomorrow?


Making sunshine


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> A married couple, both 60 years old, were celebrating their 35th anniversary. During their party, a fairy appeared to congratulate them and grant them each one wish. The wife wanted to travel around the world. The fairy waved her wand and POOF-the wife had tickets in her hand for a world cruise.
> Next, the fairy asked the husband what he wanted. He said, "I wish I had a wife 30 years younger than me." So the fairy picked up her wand and POOF - the husband was 90.
> 
> An old lady sits on her front porch, rocking away the last days of her long life, when all of a sudden, a fairy godmother appears and informs her that she will be granted three wishes.
> ...


LOL love it hey tell em the one yu told me that is so funny!!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

metame said:


> if you have better things to do and you say you're ignoring it then... WHY MAKE SUCH A BIG ISSUE ABOUT IT?????
> 
> FFS it's the same people going on and on and on about the same thing and has it done ANYTHING to deter the OSF from one-starring threads?! NO!
> will it ever?
> ...


Well said! But do you think they will now GET IT? Lets hope so!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL love it hey tell em the one yu told me that is so funny!!


I thought it might be too rude on this section??


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> says you!
> 
> i bet you didnt even read the whole ******* post but thought 'oh no poor me its not pitying me, i dont want to read it, i dont care, it doesnt help me wallow in my own self pity'


ive already said on here



> everyone should just back of each other , like people keep saying its a forum at the end of the day and not everyones going to agree or disagree with each other and its just going to keep getting dragged on and on


but nooooooooo it carries on

so can everyone frigging stop please


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I thought it might be too rude on this section??


ooh yeah ! nahhhh go one I dare ya! it wasnt THAT rude or maybe im just a dirty bugger pmsl


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Well I clicked on Like just to prove a point u dont like it just like Dawn does not like having her threads constantly one starred - I have seen you throw your teddy out the pram on many occasions hun and tbo I think u have slighly over reacted here and you need to take a chill pill  x


i dont need a chill pill
and i like that you liked a thread you didnt actually like it makes other people think that you have agreed with me which looks funny and hypocritical
and liking me doesnt prove a point, i meant like what bordie was doing to rona, etc so forth and so on

and i fail to see how you can 'over react' with people who dont fecking listen



sleepyhollow said:


> Well said! But do you think they will now GET IT? Lets hope so!


nope :nonod:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

metame said:


> says you!
> 
> i bet you didnt even read the whole ******* post but thought 'oh no poor me its not pitying me, i dont want to read it, i dont care, it doesnt help me wallow in my own self pity'


Ok hun I think Dawn gets the message as do we all we are trying to lighten the thread now so u gonna join us or carry on??


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> so can everyone frigging stop please


what's up? dropped your spoon?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I tell you what.. If I see another post that is, in some way .. having a go at another member.. I will close this thread.. You have all been warned..


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I tell you what.. If I see another post that is, in some way .. having a go at another member.. I will close this thread.. You have all been warned..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Right you lot just for that you are going to get a cringey fairy joke now!!!

A ghost was out haunting one night and met a fairy fluttering through the forest. "Hello," said the ghost. "I've never met a fairy before. What's your name?" "Nuff," said the fairy. "That's a very odd name," said the ghost. "No, it's not," said the fairy, offended, "haven't you heard of Fairy Nuff?"


if you stop arguing and be nice I might tell you my naughty joke and blame Suzy if I get told off!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

metame said:


> i dont need a chill pill
> and i like that you liked a thread you didnt actually like it makes other people think that you have agreed with me which looks funny and hypocritical
> and liking me doesnt prove a point, i meant like what bordie was doing to rona, etc so forth and so on
> 
> ...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I tell you what.. If I see another post that is, in some way .. having a go at another member.. I will close this thread.. You have all been warned..


diddums...?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> what's up? dropped your spoon?


being a grown up ... unlike some :tongue_smilie:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Right you lot just for that you are going to get a cringey fairy joke now!!!
> 
> A ghost was out haunting one night and met a fairy fluttering through the forest. "Hello," said the ghost. "I've never met a fairy before. What's your name?" "Nuff," said the fairy. "That's a very odd name," said the ghost. "No, it's not," said the fairy, offended, "haven't you heard of Fairy Nuff?"
> 
> if you stop arguing and be nice I might tell you my naughty joke and blame Suzy if I get told off!!!


YAY go on I will take the bollocking


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I tell you what.. If I see another post that is, in some way .. having a go at another member.. I will close this thread.. You have all been warned..


awww please don't close my thread 

I work hard at trying to find funnies for you.

Goes into corner as soooo not appreciated :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> being a grown up ... unlike some :tongue_smilie:


didnt think old dogs could learn new tricks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

If the thread is closed then the one star fairy wins! 
You can't do that!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> YAY go on I will take the bollocking


Only if mod MOM lets me then I will tell it


----------

